# Natural suplments and vitamins store



## slowdownbaby (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi Ladies!

I was looking for an online store that sells natural supplemts, vitamins etc! Do you have any suggestions? 

Thank you!!!


----------



## barbie.doll (Nov 16, 2009)

Have you tried Vitamin Shoppe or GNC websites?


----------



## Navessa (Nov 16, 2009)

i really like vitacost.com
or luckyvitamin.com


----------



## slowdownbaby (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you! I'll check them out


----------



## shatteredshards (Dec 1, 2009)

I think GNC overcharges for a lot of things, honestly. Just my $0.02.


----------

